# New bike lights on DX



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

What's the deal on these new lights from DX, why are they so cheap?]

Sku# 82509

Almost half price of the regular MJ-808.

And then there's the even better(?) version with the XML-T6 for the same price - sku# 82510

At these prices, it makes more sense to get one of these then to use torches with only 1 battery.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Do you think they will really send the T6 sku 82510 or will we really get the old version P7.

At that price it really puts the hurt on everyone else provided you really get what is advertised. 

How is DX to work with. Do they deliver and come through or is it hit and miss, maybe you get the product or maybe not.

Seems to good to be true scenario but since I've never bought through DX, I just don't know. Pretty sure it's the cheap batteries though.

MB


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

That's why I don't usually like to be the first to buy something new from DX, I like to wait to see a review or two.

As far as dealing with them, I've never had to return anything, so I can't really speak to that. But I've been pretty happy with all my purchases so far (albeit, I've never bought anything over $33 from them, and most were under $15).


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been satisfied with my purchases from DX (torches, handlebar mounts, digital scales).

But if you want ANY lights from them before daylight saving time ends, you should order pretty soon. The closer you get to the holidays, the longer the shipping delays become.

edit: I noticed they're using the same beam pattern pics for both SKUs. I wonder which SKU they are from.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Beam shots look terrible, big black spot in the middle.

Anybody needing one with an "assault crown"? http://www.dealextreme.com/p/t6-assault-crown-waterproof-xml-t6-3-mode-1200-lumen-white-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-82508

***


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I will probably buy one since my old light needs a new battery pack, only runs an hour or so before it dies. At this price I might buy two and have a backup, damn that's cheap.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> I will probably buy one since my old light needs a new battery pack, only runs an hour or so before it dies. At this price I might buy two and have a backup, damn that's cheap.


Yep...There will be people who say, "How can they do this"?..Doesn't matter. They can.
Likely only 2000mAh cells but so what. At this price even if you already have lights you can afford one just to screw around with. Almost no need to consider torches any more and likely they will go down in price as well. Good news for people on a budget.

Heck, I pay over $50 for a tank of gas and it's gone in about two weeks. If you buy one of these and it last 6 months, you get your money's worth. After 6 months if it bellies-up...
"Absolutely no reason to pis* and moan". I see no reason not to buy as long as you consider it "disposable".


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

That's exactly what it is, disposable, and that's not a big deal either considering that it will be obsolete within a couple of years anyway. These days I ride with a backup anyway because I am all the time forgetting to charge batteries or whatever. If one goes out, who cares, I've got a backup. If both my main light AND backup fail then it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Azra (May 20, 2011)

I don't know, Catman. I really don't know. :???:

When those cheap Chinese lights first surfaced, I was glad to see it. I though it would bring prices down. But established brands did not lower prices as far as I can tell. They are just ignoring those Chinese lights and doing business as usual.

And now we get to 6-months disposable lights?

I could stomach a light that is supposed to last a year. But 6 months? What's next? A disposable light for every ride?

I'm not saying people should not buy those lights. I'm just saying that this is somehow wrong. If nothing else, it's wrong from an ecological point of view. We're trashing the planet to produce $45 lights that we throw in the trash after 6 months. :eekster: That's not sustainable by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Azra - I happen to agree with you. We have become such a disposable society it is crazy. I really have a hard time thinking Geoman is doing anybody good by the disposing of 20,000 Chinese Li-Ion batteries here on US soil??  Not only are the Chinese taking our money, but we also get to fill our landfills with their hazardous material and junk! Sounds like a lose/lose situation to me.

Flame on.


***


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Azra said:


> And now we get to 6-months disposable lights?


People read/hear what they want to read/hear.

Cat said "*if* it only lasts 6 months", that doesn't mean it will only last 6 months.

I've had my original Magicshine for about 2 years with no problems.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

scar said:


> Azra - I happen to agree with you. We have become such a disposable society it is crazy. I really have a hard time thinking Geoman is doing anybody good by the disposing of 20,000 Chinese Li-Ion batteries here on US soil??  Not only are the Chinese taking our money, but we also get to fill our landfills with their hazardous material and junk! Sounds like a lose/lose situation to me.
> 
> Flame on.
> 
> ***


Better the landfill than my Garage, Now I have 6 shiny new batteries that wont be seeing a landfill anytime soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I think the best part about the cheap light setups is the cheap and easy to source parts and batteries. Did any of you ever run a higher end setup in the past few years? If your battery failed it was damn near the price of a whole new light to replace. Now that's hardly the case. I consider batteries a consumable item. Our hot summers trash batteries fast but I am more abusive than most when it comes to my batteries, they are often left in a hot car.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

I think Cat was referring more to a problem w/ the unit being remedied by DX or the manufacturer which as we've seen is probably not going to happen as opposed to a purchase through GEO which would be handled entirely different.

I don't think he was implying that they would all fail. Just that we take a chance buying from DX if there is a problem and thus if we are unable to make the light work if there is a problem, then it becomes useless and disposable.

Just had a beer so hope that made sense.

MB


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Yep...Jim, Fightnut, MB323323....got it right. At the end of my last post I should have added, " ( Worse case scenario )". 

Sorry folks I won't bite on all the Greeny issues. There are so many things in modern society that are "disposable" that to pick on one issue like batteries...well, just doesn't resonate with me. Now if they they start making them with recycled plutonium or we get to the "Soylent Green" stage, THEN I might start to worry....

Oh, and Scar...I'm surprised at your comment. So what kind of batteries will you start selling with your new lights? :ihih:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Cat - I have purchased all my batteries from Batteryspace, pay the extra hazard fees, and have had excellent performance from them. In fact, I still have my original packs from over 3 years ago!

Sure, I could go cheap and purchase the Chinese cells at half the price, Batteryspace actually offers them, but I don't think it is worth the gamble.

Why so surprised? Doesn't 20,000 Li-Ion batteries being disposed of here at one time make you cringe just a little bit?



***


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

not to derail the thread further, but a lot of our more hazardous refuse is sent back to China or India in all those empty container ships. Then some lucky kids get to sift through it for anything that can be recycled for money.

We've got to this disposable state because we want everything to be cheaper and bigger - our food, our TVs, our cars. The lower prices in turn make it uneconomical to fix anything (and if you do, like me, you're looked at as an impoverished crank) which then help fulfill the disposable part of the problem. Hardly anyone cares about quality, it's all MORE MORE MORE for LESS LESS LESS, and it's simply not going to change until we are forced to pay the true cost of the things we consume and dispose of.

that said, cheap lights have always existed to get people into night riding and they were _considerably_ crapper than anything MagicShine produces.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

OK, back on topic.

What is the deal with the big black spot in the middle of the wall beam shot?


***


----------



## Road_Runner (Mar 31, 2009)

Probably the picture on the right is worst-case-scenario of a P7 die image on a wall, wheras the picture on the left is the XML hotspot on a wall.

I ordered one of these yesterday so when it arrives I'll let you know what I think about it.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

scar said:


> Cat - I have purchased all my batteries from Batteryspace, pay the extra hazard fees, and have had excellent performance from them. In fact, I still have my original packs from over 3 years ago!
> 
> Sure, I could go cheap and purchase the Chinese cells at half the price, Batteryspace actually offers them, but I don't think it is worth the gamble.
> 
> ...


Oh dang it, I was just poking Ya!  To me a Li-ion cell is just a Li-ion cell. Sure a better one will last longer but at some point they will all give up the ghost ( and end up who knows where.. ). FWIW, all my Chinese batteries still work well although I'm sure some have various levels of diminished capacity. 4 years and counting...

About your last statement: my answer, not really. I'm sure numerous Li-ion and various others batteries are disposed of everyday. ( * Just think of all those laptops..etc. )At least the Geoman recall insisted on recycling which, when I think about , was the better way to go. Who knows where batteries end up when they are not recycled properly? I'm sure most probably end up just being throw in a dumpster... :bluefrown:


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*I ordered one of those T-6 lights*



fightnut said:


> And then there's the even better(?) version with the XML-T6 for the same price - sku# 82510
> 
> _At these prices, it makes more sense to get one of these then to use torches with only 1 battery_.


Yes, it looks that way. I hadn't been to DX for quite awhile and was surprised how much light prices had dropped. The P7 Aurora flashlight I bought for $37 is now $31. At $44 with free shipping how could I pass up a chance to try this 1200 lumen Cree XML T-6 light out? It appears to come with a four cell 18650 battery pack too but even without batteries that's a great price.


 


----------



## LiveFreeThenDie (Mar 21, 2010)

*External battery pack*

I am beginning to drool over these well designed lights made by members or small companies. The $200 price point is way less than the $400-500 for some of the brand name lights. I have generally agreed with Catman has to say about the trade offs. I commute and have a 35 minute ride home after dark and I don't often exceed 20 mph. I can get two rides home with a single battery, although the runtime of a couple of the batteries seems to be decreasing.

It's probably time to upgrade my P7 handlebar and Trustfire TR-801 helmet light. The one feature that I really like about using the torch is that it is a single unit. No external battery pack! I prefer single 18650 torches.

The reason I haven't pulled the trigger on new torch is that they seem to run pretty hot and have lower run times on high. But my oncall bonus should be arriving soon and the drooling is getting worse.

The marketing brochure for the DesignShine is very compelling. It has safety features in addition to a wall of light. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tl1 said:


> Yes, it looks that way. I hadn't been to DX for quite awhile and was surprised how much light prices had dropped. The P7 Aurora flashlight I bought for $37 is now $31. At $44 with free shipping how could I pass up a chance to try this 1200 lumen Cree XML T-6 light out? It appears to come with a four cell 18650 battery pack too but even without batteries that's a great price.
> 
> 
>  


Yep, I spent a good couple hours last night browsing over the new stuff they have. It seems they have a good many new XM-L T-6 torches, so many in fact that it boggles the mind. 
They even have an XM-L version of what was the old SKU-12060 which was one of the best P-7 torches. With XML it should be brighter but the big question is always "beam pattern" and speaking of such...

Scar asked:


> What is the deal with the big black spot in the middle of the wall beam shot?


You have to understand how the D/X web site works. A lot of the information on the product details gets miss-assigned or ball-parked if you will. That includes reported lumen output, driver max current output, driver mode patterns, and yes, even beam patterns photos.

That's why when you buy from D/X you end up doing a lot of reading between the lines. It helps if you already have some knowledge about their stuff before you start buying. It really pays to ask questions of previous buyers so you can sift out the garbage.

I'm still trying to decide if I will buy one of those cheaper 808E (type)-( clone of a clone ) for $45. At that price I'm just curious at how it will hold up. I also noticed a couple torches with different design specs that caught my interest. My trigger finger is getting itchy. :ihih:


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I've been using an MS900 on my helmet, and a P7 torch on my bars, but for $45, I think I may get one of the XML's for the bars, and loan out the P7 torch to newbies who want to try night riding.

It'll be a while, but I'll post back once I get one.

*Edit: I forgot to mention that I usually do have to swap batteries on the P7 torch about 3/4's of the way through a ride, and although that's no big deal at all (only takes 30 seconds), it will be nice to do away with that.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

fightnut said:


> I've been using an MS900 on my helmet, and a P7 torch on my bars, but for $45, I think I may get one of the XML's for the bars, and loan out the P7 torch to newbies who want to try night riding.
> 
> It'll be a while, but I'll post back once I get one.


I have a feeling the XM-L for $45 is gonna have a tight beam pattern as the reflector is smooth. As such you might want that on the helmet and the MS900 on the bars. Also, BikerayUSA sells reflectors designed for P-7 lights that supposedly disperses the beam a little more ( these are the ones sold with the Ray II ). I've never seen one in use and have no idea if it would work with a MS but I figure for a couple bucks it's worth a shot. Then again if you can do what* Rakuman* did to his lens you will have a great XM-L bar light. :rockon:


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Too cheap to say no. 
I paid more for the battery alone last year.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Oh dang it, I was just poking Ya!  To me a Li-ion cell is just a Li-ion cell. Sure a better one will last longer but at some point they will all give up the ghost ( and end up who knows where.. ). FWIW, all my Chinese batteries still work well although I'm sure some have various levels of diminished capacity. 4 years and counting...
> 
> About your last statement: my answer, not really. I'm sure numerous Li-ion and various others batteries are disposed of everyday. ( * Just think of all those laptops..etc. )At least the Geoman recall insisted on recycling which, when I think about , was the better way to go. Who knows where batteries end up when they are not recycled properly? I'm sure most probably end up just being throw in a dumpster... :bluefrown:


Home Depot, Lowes, Radioshack, and various local places will recycle lion batteries for free (HD and Lowes also take CFLs BTW). All rechargeable batteries have finite life and there won't be a huge difference in life given similar configuration and use, so I agree its a bit silly to bias to one or the other source as long as its similar type of battery.

http://www.call2recycle.org

Drop-off locator



> Call2Recycle® is the only free rechargeable battery and cell phone collection program in North America. Since 1994, Call2Recycle has diverted 60 million pounds of rechargeable batteries from the solid waste stream and established a network of 30,000 public recycling dropoff locations. Call2Recycle is operated by the non-profit Rechargeable Battery Recycling Corporation (RBRC).





> Call2Recycle accepts just about any kind of rechargeable battery, weighing up to 11 lbs. The program accepts all cell phones, with or without the cell phone battery. The program does not take cell phone chargers.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got KD's XML and use it as a head torch, the run time isn't what it claims though so I use it sparringly but it's fantastically powerful, I've got a XML P60 drop in on the bars which gives a good runtime and more than enough output even on medium for most stuff and I can keep dropping batterys into it and ride all night if I want easily!!


----------



## dizzy_g (Jul 20, 2011)

I picked up one of the sku 82510 as a cheap light & kit. This is my first DX light and to be honest i was surprised by the build quality of it, i was expecting complete rubbish however it was not too bad. Time will tell how long it will last.
I have a photo of the LED, it may be of use to some people. I don't know if it is a T6 LED or not but it will work for what i need.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

I got my "1200 lumin" XML version last week.
Build looks ok. Battery bag is very thin (battery was wet after a quick bike wash down). Connectors are slightly different to the magicshine so no swapping batteries.

Took it for an hours ride on the MTB. 
Beam is a very bright tight spot. Bit annoying on the bars. Will put a diffuser on it to increase the spill. 
Low mode is 10% which is a bit too low though I guess it makes a good secondary.
Battery indicator light is not very bright.

Pretty happy all in all.


----------



## madmole (Jan 16, 2006)

I got the same light. Lovely T6 with very focussed throw, NO black spot. I dunked the battery in plastidip so its waterproof now, The head run under water in my pond no problems for 15 mins 

Build quaility is fantastic, very well made and nice colour, Front O ring is a glow in the dark which is neat

All in all an absolute bargain foir a head lamp, Shame the connectors are a tadge wider than the magic shine standard and it comes with a US based charger


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

madmole said:


> Shame the connectors are a tadge wider than the magic shine standard


So it doesn't fit at all with the standard MS batteries packs?


----------



## madmole (Jan 16, 2006)

Nope, fraid not, its centre post is just a tadge thicker


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

madmole said:


> Nope, fraid not, its centre post is just a tadge thicker


If you search online you'll find 2.1mm x 5.5mm to 2.5mm x 5.5mm converters, one of these should allow you to use your MS batteries.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

madmole said:


> ....All in all an absolute bargain foir a head lamp, Shame the connectors are a tadge wider than the magic shine standard and it comes with a US based charger


This explains why the price was so cheap. I have a feeling the different plug used was a fluke. This is the first I've heard of a MS clone light using a different plug. :bluefrown:


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

randyharris said:


> If you search online you'll find 2.1mm x 5.5mm to 2.5mm x 5.5mm converters, one of these should allow you to use your MS batteries.


Do You have a direct link?
I have tried searching, but my Google-skills is apperently lacking something.....

Håkan
SWEDEN


----------



## harman92 (Jun 2, 2010)

My indicator on the light head is red even if the battery is fully charged.
Is this normal or just some kind of 'error'?


----------



## Road_Runner (Mar 31, 2009)

harman92 said:


> My indicator on the light head is red even if the battery is fully charged.
> Is this normal or just some kind of 'error'?


No, it's normal. The light doesn't change colour with varying charge levels, it just indicates that there is enough charge in the battery to power the light. Mine does that as well.


----------



## harman92 (Jun 2, 2010)

Road_Runner said:


> No, it's normal. The light doesn't change colour with varying charge levels, it just indicates that there is enough charge in the battery to power the light. Mine does that as well.


Oke, so no need to worry.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Damn, I'm still waiting on my sku# 82510. Ordered it on the 8th of Aug. 

Can anyone tell me if the lens is the same diameter as the original MS? Just kinda curious (I bought a diffuser lens on ebay for my MS, and curious if it will fit).
If the hot spot is as tight as people are saying, I may want to diffuse that out a bit.


----------



## madmole (Jan 16, 2006)

My light has a green button when working! not seen red but then Ive only had it running on max for 2 hours at moment

Only shortcoming so far is the crud rubberband MS mount, There is nowhere on normal mountain bike bars that are at right angles to the front so the light points to one side. That where the old Bikeray mounts excel!! and the main reason i will never buy the newer BR models

But I'm now running 2 BR3's on the bars and the XML on the helmet. Couldnt ask for a better setup


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

madmole said:


> Only shortcoming so far is the crud rubberband MS mount, There is nowhere on normal mountain bike bars that are at right angles to the front so the light points to one side.


For anyone interested in a better mount for the MS, be sure to check out the marwi mounts sold in the classifieds section by one of the members here. A more solid mount that eliminates wobbling and allows some left/right adjustment.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

madmole said:


> Only shortcoming so far is the crud rubberband MS mount, There is nowhere on normal mountain bike bars that are at right angles to the front so the light points to one side. That where the old Bikeray mounts excel!! and the main reason i will never buy the newer BR models


Chris @ bikeempowerment fabricates mounts that accommodate both MS and BR lights too:

Magicshine


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

randyharris said:


> If you search online you'll find 2.1mm x 5.5mm to 2.5mm x 5.5mm converters, one of these should allow you to use your MS batteries.


will this adapter work or not?

5.5 X 2.1 mm Jack to 5.5 X 2.5 mm Plug Adapter, In US | eBay


----------



## Over The Bars (Aug 28, 2011)

Just ordered one of the 82510's last night. Can't wait to get it as the days are starting to get shorter now!


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

madmole said:


> Only shortcoming so far is the crud rubberband MS mount, There is nowhere on normal mountain bike bars that are at right angles to the front so the light points to one side.


The head can rotate a little on the mount. I got mine set up and then tightened the screw underneath so it doesn't move.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Has anyone gotten one of these? The comments say it's a "spot" beam but that seems weird that they'd change the optic at all from the other MS beam pattern. I want something to run on the bars, with a torch on my helmet.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Jim311 said:


> Has anyone gotten one of these? The comments say it's a "spot" beam but that seems weird that they'd change the optic at all from the other MS beam pattern. I want something to run on the bars, with a torch on my helmet.


Its not a magicshine. Its a smooth optic so lots of throw. I've half covered mine with glad press'n'seal and it adds a good amount of spill without losing too much throw.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

I ordered the SKU 82508 T6 Assault Crown Water Resistant XML-T6 3-Mode 1200-Lumen White LED Bike Light with Battery Pack Set - Free Shipping - DealExtreme ,on 9/2/11 and from the order tracking at the DX site, it doesn't say that my package has already been shipped. I would really like to receive my item before winter season gets here. How long is the average waiting period for orders made at DealExtreme?


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

I ordered the sku# 82510 and it arrived yesterday. I went for a ride with it on my helmet and 2 P7 magicshines on my bars. The 82510 has a very pronounced spot, but it complements the other 2 lights well.

Tim


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Wombat how long did you wait for yours? I'm going on 30 days and it hasn't even gone to packaging yet. Thinking about canceling it (I've already ordered something else from somewhere else).

Would you say it's noticibly brighter then your P7 MS's?

Last question, is the glass lens the same size as the Magicshine? If I do continue to wait for it, I might want to put a diffuser lens on it to get rid of that spot.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Fightnut

It was about a month, which is usual for DX. I'm not at home, so I can't see the actual date. I'll update this later. Because of its very definite spot it appears brighter than the P7, but a friend on the ride also has a "genuine" magicshine Xm-l and it appears only slightly brighter than my P7 (both appear to have a similar focus). 

In terms of lens sizes, the heads look to be identical, so I'd guess the lenses are the same.

I think Geoman indicated when the magicshine versions first came out that he had them change the lenses as they had too much spot. I can imagine it would be annoying if it was your only light.

Tim


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

I placed a order with them on the 15th of last month and decided i did not want to wait so i cancelled the next day (16th) well before they were even thinking about shipping it and they still have not refunded my paypal. Not sure why it takes so long to click a simple key that would refund me even after i emailed them several times there has been no response so i would hate to think how it would be if i actually ordered something and had problems.

So buyer's beware and i personally do not plan on giving them any more of my business but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*I placed an order with them and after 60 days no product I had to make a claim with paypal to get my money refunded they kept saying wait another week. then wait another week never again.*


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

how I posted double I have not a clue please delete


----------



## dizzy_g (Jul 20, 2011)

As it is my first venture into night cycling I was just wondering would these lenses h**p://mtbl.robs-x.com/page15/page21/rapidcart/index.html fit sku 82510 that i bought, for $20 you get three lenses. Are they worth changing to try and reduce the spot?
Would it be a good way of a getting a decent two light set-up, one helmet one bars? I'd have to get myself another light to go with the 1200lumen i got already. Any recommendations? 

My light took about four weeks to arrive too to Europe if that helps anyone.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Glad Press'n'seal for increased spill.
If you cover the glass completely you get no hotspot at all. 
I went half...

Note these are the "official" MTBR camera settings and with and without the press'n'seal


----------



## Xanagaz (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a small request, could the owner take some photos of the "light" itself with exposure time 2 and F number 3,5?


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2003)

*dx is totally sketch but. . .*

I have bought a variety of items from dx for the past 4 years. 3 to 4 weeks on shipping to the US is totally standard operating procedure. 3 green lasers, 2 cell phone jammer, 2 mp3 sunglasses, multiple cree emmitters for diy dynamo light, carry along bike tool, oakley rip off suglasses, wierd bike wheel led, other crap that was cheap but I don't remember. I love the dx but there is a down side.

There has been one no show on a $10 knife. My paypal account was hacked by someone from asia shortly after an order last year. Likely a coincidence but maybe not, either way paypal made it right. I ordered this light in spite of my 5 month knife wait and paypal hack. For the price I can wait.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bought a couple of things from DX as well.

I think that if they are out of stock on a product they just don't tell you.

Ordered a Y connector and got a shipping notice right away. Still will take 3-4 weeks for delivery. Ordered one of these $44 lights beginning of August. No shipping notice until last week after my 4th notice email w/ a threat to post my experience on a forum.

Friend ordered the light as well. Same experience. Had to send multiple emails after about 30 days. His Visa card was hacked as well.

Overall yes, I think it is very sketchy as well. Unsure if I will use them again. I guess it depends on the deal.

MB


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

Rakuman said:


> *I placed an order with them and after 60 days no product I had to make a claim with paypal to get my money refunded they kept saying wait another week. then wait another week never again.*


How long did it take for a refund ? I am going a month after cancelling a set of brakes the day after i ordered them and have sent 2-3 emails and started a dispute with paypal and also sent a few messages through p.p. with no response either, starting to wonder if any one is there haha


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

My 1300 lumen Magicshine clone that I ordered last week has already shipped. They say it will arrive within 7 to 10 days. We'll see.

I set my expectations for a month or more, so I'd be thrilled if it got here 15 days from time of purchase. And $45 for the latest gen LED in a complete light/ charger/ battery package is insane.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

darkmatter said:


> I have bought a variety of items from dx for the past 4 years. 3 to 4 weeks on shipping to the US is totally standard operating procedure. 3 green lasers, 2 cell phone jammer, 2 mp3 sunglasses, multiple cree emmitters for diy dynamo light, carry along bike tool, oakley rip off suglasses, wierd bike wheel led, other crap that was cheap but I don't remember. I love the dx but there is a down side.
> 
> There has been one no show on a $10 knife. My paypal account was hacked by someone from asia shortly after an order last year. Likely a coincidence but maybe not, either way paypal made it right. I ordered this light in spite of my 5 month knife wait and paypal hack. For the price I can wait.


*
What a coincidence my paypal was hacked right after my DX order I'm starting to see a pattern...:madmax::madmax::madmax:*


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

fightnut said:


> Wombat how long did you wait for yours? I'm going on 30 days and it hasn't even gone to packaging yet. Thinking about canceling it (I've already ordered something else from somewhere else).


So I JUST sent them an inquiry to see what's up with my order, then I immediately went to my account page to look for a reference # and saw that it is now in packaging. 
They must have been changing the status of my item at the same time I was complaining, lol

Oh well, can't wait to get it.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

And that's the other thing. 1300 lumens, 1200 lumens, 1000 lumens. They're all over the board for the same light. 

It's really about 800 lumens. Have seen it in action against a P7 MS and a Dinotte 400L and 800L.

I'll bet it's 3 weeks after shpping confirmation.

I'll let you all know.

Still can't beat the deal though at approx 800 lumens for $44.30!!!!!!!!!

MB


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

I received an e-mail from DX today stating that my order on 9/2/11 has been shipped. The message said it would take 7-10 working days. I'll post an update when I actually receive my package. I'm just excited that it was finally shipped after 2 weeks from the order date.


----------



## apacherider (Mar 18, 2004)

ussprinceton2004 said:


> I received an e-mail from DX today stating that my order on 9/2/11 has been shipped. The message said it would take 7-10 working days. I'll post an update when I actually receive my package. I'm just excited that it was finally shipped after 2 weeks from the order date.


I got the same email, I placed the order over Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

DX generally takes 7 days to the UK for me, pretty much expect when it will arrive yes I've ordered a lot from them 


Check the order says it's all shipped, sometimes you just get a 18650 cell or something and depressing.


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2003)

Rakuman said:


> *
> What a coincidence my paypal was hacked right after my DX order I'm starting to see a pattern...:madmax::madmax::madmax:*


Yeah I scratched my head over how that happend. I think the deal is make sure your dx account and paypal account don't have the same p-word/email combo. To be safe I changed my p-word at paypal right after my last order. So hey, what did the hackers buy on your paypal? They World of Warcraft virtual garbage on mine.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Subcribed for real world updates and reviews!


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

darkmatter said:


> Yeah I scratched my head over how that happend. I think the deal is make sure your dx account and paypal account don't have the same p-word/email combo. To be safe I changed my p-word at paypal right after my last order. So hey, what did the hackers buy on your paypal? They World of Warcraft virtual garbage on mine.


*For the life of I cant figure it out either they cleaned out both my business and personal debit cards and the only business that I used both at is paypal. and It happened right after I ordered from DX and used my paypal, could just be coincidence but now I wonder... the crooks went on a 3k shopping spree in the UK.*


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

My order placed on Sept 6th arrived Sept 22nd (China to California). A bit over 2 weeks which isn't bad.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

isleblue65 said:


> My order placed on Sept 6th arrived Sept 22nd (China to California). A bit over 2 weeks which isn't bad.


How do you like it? Do you have a regular MS900 to compare it to?


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

fightnut said:


> How do you like it? Do you have a regular MS900 to compare it to?


I've been out of the office since Thursday, which is where I had it delivered so haven't seen it in person yet. Tracking number shows it arrived on Thursday.

I do have a MS900 to compare to so I'll report back after I charge the batteries!


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

*DX 1200 first impressions*

I inspected my new $44 light in detail this morning and my initial feeling is that I am impressed with the workmanship of the light. Aside from a slightly different head design, a glow in the dark lense sealing ring and different plugs that are incompatible with MagicShine ones, the light is almost identical to the MagicShine.
I plugged in the battery to the charger and the charger light turned green within 5 minutes which I thought was concerning. I read a review on Dealextreme where someone who bought this light experienced the same thing, but their light shut off after 3 minutes of running it, and the battery would not charge for more than 5 minutes before the charger light turned green and the charger shut off. I've had my light running now for about 30 minutes and the light in the button is still green, which makes me think that they sent a fully charged battery to me from the factory. 
As far as the light output, although I don't have my Magicshine 900 here to compare it to, 4 other Magicshine 900 owners who are here plus myself all agree that it is noticeably brighter than our MS900s. 
It is definitely a spot beam pattern, so would be best used on the helmet. The spot was impressively bright and clean on an inside wall 50 feet away in a brightly lit office building. 
Two other things I noticed were that the difference between high and medium levels is much greater than that of the MS900. High is very bright and medium is almost too dim to use on anything except for fairly slow climbs or riding on the road. The third mode is strobe. Secondly, unlike MS lights, this light does not have a feature where you can press and hold the button to turn off the light from any mode you are in. You have to cycle through the modes; High/ Medium/ strobe / off.
I'll post up a beam shot next to the MS900 soon.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*That's too bad, I thought about getting a few of these for my three year old to use. but seeing the battery isnt compatible to the magicshine style battery's they will pretty much be worthless when that cheap battery fails, I guess I could rewire the lighthead at that point.*


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Anybody know if there is a connector that would connect the regular MS w/ this light.

I too couldn't resist the $44 and after 1 1/2 months I finally received mine. Have an MS900 to compare against and did that in the garage last night. Can't do real trail comparison for a week or so as I strained a muscle in my lower back and can't ride.

Overall the new one is brighter but only the hot spot. It is really a confined hot spot. The spill does not seem as bright as the MS 900 but that may change when I use them on the trail.

I'll reserve judgement until I see trail use but as of now, this might be worthless as a bar mount and the hot spot is so small, I'm thinking I can't even helmet use it.

However, wait for others to take out on the trail and I'll report back when I use this on the trail as well.

MB


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

The best way to adapt this for use with your Magicshine batteries would be to buy a few cheap Magicshine 'Y' connectors on Ebay, cut off the connectors from the light, battery and charger and solder the MS connectors with a few inches of cord (so the strain relief stays intact) onto the light, battery and charger. A little heat shrink over each of the wires and a larger piece over the outer cable and you will be good to go!

I'm curious about the hotspot too. I'm going out early morning tomorrow so will report back. 

I will say after opening up this light today that the quality is better than on my Magicshines. The wiring to the puck is better quality and soldering is cleaner, plus there is significantly more thermal compound between the puck and aluminum backing plate. Also the machining is better, no swarf inside, the reflector is a solid piece of aluminum with polished and plated mirror surface and the outer lense ring has a courser thread than the MS lights do. It was very difficult not to cross thread the MS lense ring when re-installing it, and one of mine came cross threaded from the factory. The courser thread on these lights is a huge improvement.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

I received my DX light today. On 9/2/2011, I ordered the T6 Assault Crown Water Resistant XML-T6 3-Mode 1200-Lumen White LED Bike Light with Battery Pack Set - Free Shipping - DealExtreme sku # 82508. So, it took 3 weeks to get here. Not too bad. I was expecting maybe a month or maybe even longer for my package to arrive. The box is similar to MagicShine's, although mine is all white with just the word Bikelight written on top. It even has the magnetic closure feature. All in all, I am very satisfied with the product. It appears to be of excellent craftsmanship. It mounts on to the MS helmet mount with the larger of the 2 O rings. I took it outside in the dark and it is by far the brightest light I've owned (compared to flashlights and the Cateye HL-EL530). You have to cycle through all three modes to turn it off. When you plug the connectors to the battery, the light flashes, something that MS addressed when customers complained about that. I don't really mind it at all. I mainly just ride on the road at night, so this will do the job.


----------



## apacherider (Mar 18, 2004)

I got my 82510 today, plugged the charger in for about an hour, then rode. Pronounced spot, it really lights up stuff a loooong way away. 

Currently charging.....but a serious question. Does your charger light have red, green and other colors too? Like yellow? I have been half babysitting it at a distance watching Monday Night Football and it has been red for a few hours. No big deal. Then it turned yellow. Now green. Huh. How interesting. 

As a long time Magicshine user, interesting to see what new things are built in as ancient chinese secret upgrades.

While I have your attention, anyone plan on retrofitting a new lens on the front? I think I need to. Will one of the aftermarket lenses on Ebay work?

Other note: I also have one of the 3 light MJ-816 lights. Which leads to some interesting swapping.

The battery for the 82510 loosely plugs into MJ-816. It works just fine although some electrical tape to hold it firmly in place is needed probably.

The battery for the MJ-816, 82510 and their chargers do not mate together at all. I think there is an aftermarket cable on Ebay that lets you do this.

Anyway, if you have an MJ-816 and the battery for it, you can use it with this new 82510.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Man, something else in my original order must have really held mine up, I ordered on 8/8/2011, and it's still in transit. Others who ordered after me have already received theirs!

Anyway, those that don't like the tight spot beam can look into seeing if any of the aftermarket diffuser lenses might fit. You'll loose some punch, but it will spread the light out to make it floodier, good for handlebars.
If mine ever gets here, I'll see if the diffuser lens I have fits, and if so, I'll try to post some before/after pics.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

I tried plugging in my MS extension cable between the light and battery cables and it worked just fine on the 82508


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

apacherider said:


> Currently charging.....but a serious question. Does your charger light have red, green and other colors too? Like yellow? I have been half babysitting it at a distance watching Monday Night Football and it has been red for a few hours. No big deal. Then it turned yellow. Now green. Huh. How interesting.


Yes, it starts out red, then turns yellow and gradually darkens to green when fully charged. Kind of interesting as you can tell when you are 15 or 20 minutes from fully charged.

The lenses from MTBL Rob look like they would fit if you remove the reflector, but I tried those on my MS 900 and they took too much light away. I machined one down so that it would fit inside my MS reflector and it worked much better.

Robs MTB Adapter

As the reflectors in these DX lights have a smaller inside profile, you would need something very small to fit inside, or simply a diffuser on the glass lense to spread out the hot spot.


----------



## apacherider (Mar 18, 2004)

isleblue65 said:


> Yes, it starts out red, then turns yellow and gradually darkens to green when fully charged. Kind of interesting as you can tell when you are 15 or 20 minutes from fully charged.
> 
> The lenses from MTBL Rob look like they would fit if you remove the reflector, but I tried those on my MS 900 and they took too much light away. I machined one down so that it would fit inside my MS reflector and it worked much better.
> 
> ...


I think I will dig around and experiment with things to spread the beam out. Cars that get caught in middle part of that beam, even as far away as 150 yards get some serious wrath of light. Beatdown. 100 yards is the sweet spot at that distance it fills an entire 2 lane road with perfect crisp sharp edges.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

First ride this morning with the DX 1200 on the helmet and 2 Magicshine 900s on the bars. The DX1200 spot beam is definitely a focused 'spot'. Up to about 25 feet in front of you, the spot is too small (about 2 feet in diameter at 25 feet away) and intense when going slow such as climbing, although there is a decent amount of spill that spreads out around the spot beam. The spill looks like about 100 lumens while the spot looks like 800 lumens, so not really a good ratio.

Where the spot really comes alive and compliments the 900s on the bar is when going faster down singletrack where you can focus far enough ahead so that the spot spreads out. I can see 50 yards further down the trail with clarity than with my 900 on the helmet. It's much harder to outrun this light than the MS900s. I still haven't decided whether I'll continue with the spot the way it is or diffuse it a little at the expense of seeing further down the trail. 

I'm going to machine down one of my extra diffuser lenses from MTBL rob to fit inside the DX1200 reflector and see how it works.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey, any reviews or thoughts on the niterider minewt 600 lumen cordless light? I have a 250 by cygolite and plan to keep that on my bars and the minewt on my head. Should I spend more and get a super strength one in the thousand lumen range, or is that not really necessary


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

ehigh said:


> Hey, any reviews or thoughts on the niterider minewt 600 lumen cordless light? I have a 250 by cygolite and plan to keep that on my bars and the minewt on my head. Should I spend more and get a super strength one in the thousand lumen range, or is that not really necessary


My buddy picked up one of these, he has a BajaDesigns Strykr and Strykr Pro but he wanted a neat compact cordless design for his road bike. It's a really nice light. If you are good with the runtime it's a great little light. He is a fast road rider and has no problems with running it solo.


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

apacherider said:


> I think I will dig around and experiment with things to spread the beam out. Cars that get caught in middle part of that beam, even as far away as 150 yards get some serious wrath of light.


I am also a owner of the MJ-808E copy SKU.82510

I have modofied my light to widen the beam with a wide angle lens from dapedaler on ebay
Wide Angle Lens 4 MagicShine, Gemini, Lupine Bike Light | eBay

But I also wanted to reduce the glare for oncoming traffic, but not reduce the light output too much.
Because of that I found this post at CPF very interesting
Let's design a road front light beam
It shows a method of reducing glare for oncoming traffic by redirecting the light with half a diffuser glued to the front of the light glass.

In this case I glued the half diffuser to the front of a wide angle lens.
I also painted the half diffuser with silver paint, like this









Before









After









Please Note
My very simple fully automatic camera exaggerates the diffrence.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

randyharris said:


> My buddy picked up one of these, he has a BajaDesigns Strykr and Strykr Pro but he wanted a neat compact cordless design for his road bike. It's a really nice light. If you are good with the runtime it's a great little light. He is a fast road rider and has no problems with running it solo.


I won't be doing many rides over 2 hours long, so running it on medium power setting if necessary isn't a problem. I understand that a 600 is probably all I will need for trail riding at night, but figured I'd ask. I know some people are getting at the 3000 Lumen lights, but that just seems ridiculous. I think that 600 will be my common ground on the matter. 250 on the bars too will make everything fine.

Thanks!


----------



## NightBiker (Nov 5, 2010)

Could any of the members that have both this new DX XML light and the original MagicShine confirm whether the reflectors are interchangeable?

I have a clone of the original MS P7 (same physical components, assault ring, orange peel reflector, etc) and was thinking that a more optimal combination might be possible if the reflectors could be swapped.

Swapping in the orange peel reflector from the MS into this new XML light might help to provide just a bit more spread and reduce the hot spot a bit, making it better for helmet use. The higher power combined with slightly more spread but reduced hot spot would be great for seeing further down the trail.

I'd put the smooth reflector into the MagicShine but combine it with the ebay wide angle lens for bar use, to light up the immediate trail in front.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

isleblue65 said:


> The best way to adapt this for use with your Magicshine batteries would be to buy a few cheap Magicshine 'Y' connectors on Ebay, cut off the connectors from the light, battery and charger and solder the MS connectors with a few inches of cord (so the strain relief stays intact) onto the light, battery and charger.


No need for all that, as Randy pointed out there are adapters out there, couple bucks each.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Haha
Same thing now 1600lm on ebay. :roll eyes: :nono:

CREE XM-L T6 LED 1600Lm Headlamp Bike Light Lamp | eBay


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

my SKU# 82508 died on me while I was going downhill on the road this early morning. Good thing it wasn't pitch black and I could just make out the painted middle yellow and right white lines. I stopped at a lamp post to see what was wrong. I thought the cable from the light to the battery came loose. But, that wasn't the case. I tried clicking it on and through the 3 modes, still no light. I am really disappointed at this product since I just got it a couple days ago and have used it maybe 15 minutes max. However, I didn't bother charging the battery straight from the seller because the light worked and it was super bright. I just now got home from running some errands and I'm charging the battery now. Hopefully it just needs some juice. If charging the battery for a few hours and still no light from the head unit, then I would like to contact DX about getting a replacement or a refund. I waited 3 weeks for this light and I don't have the time to wait for my package to get to China, then wait again for a replacement. What do you guys suggest I should do?


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

so, after posting my above rant about the SKU# 82508, I decided to give the light another shot after only 10 minutes of charging on the rechargeable 8.4V 4400mAh lithium-ion battery pack (4x 18650 Batteries). I couldn't wait any longer. Well, good news! It lights up like it should and goes through all 3 cycles, high, medium, and fast strobe. I'm so happy, to say the least. I thought I purchased a defective product. The charger has an led light, which is currently red right now. I'm guessing it will turn green when the battery pack is fully charged. Someone re-affirm that for me. When the charger is plugged to the power outlet, but not plugged to battery pack, the led is colored green. From the DX page for this item, it states that the battery pack has an overcharge protection. Even so, how long do you guys think I should charge it for?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*What happened to you is somehow your battery protection circuit was tripped. they reset themselves when you plug them into a charger and yes the green without battery is normal. 
The problem you have is what tripped the circuit *


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

ussprinceton2004 said:


> What do you guys suggest I should do?


I'm gonna suggest a few things. One, don't use a battery until it's fully charged. Two, don't post about a "problem" until you're sure it's actually a problem. Three, don't post "good news" until you're sure it's actually all good

I always top off all new batteries before using them.


----------



## apacherider (Mar 18, 2004)

HakanC said:


> I am also a owner of the MJ-808E copy SKU.82510
> 
> I have modofied my light to widen the beam with a wide angle lens from dapedaler on ebay
> Wide Angle Lens 4 MagicShine, Gemini, Lupine Bike Light | eBay
> ...


Wow! Thanks for the informative post on that.

With the aftermarket lens only, do you get quite a bit of spread now?


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

apacherider said:


> With the aftermarket lens only, do you get quite a bit of spread now?


Quite a lot








Original and with only the wide angle lens below
(Not my pics, found them in another Forum)


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

My sku 82510 arrived today. I put the battery right on the charger, and 2 hours later it went to green.
It's still daylight out, so all I could do so far was shine it on the wall and compare it to my other lights.
So far my findings are:

New light with XML - Slightly brighter then original MS. Very tight hot spot, and hot spot is slightly green (a little bummed about those two things).

ebay Magicshine knockoff with P7 - Brighter then original MS and whiter. Slightly tighter hotspot than original, but not bad, not as tight as XML.

Original MS with P7 - Slightly less bright then 2 above lights, slightly yellowish tint. Has a hotspot, but not as bad as 2 lights above.

MTE SF 15 torch with P7 - Very similar brightness to original MS. Also similar beam pattern and color. Almost can't tell them apart.

I look forward to taking them all into the woods and comparing them side by side. I also have one of the ebay diffuser lenses and it looks like it will fit all 3 bike lights (doesn't fit the MTE torch though). So I'll play around with that to see if it works better in one light more then the others.


----------



## NightBiker (Nov 5, 2010)

fightnut said:


> ....
> I look forward to taking them all into the woods and comparing them side by side. I also have one of the ebay diffuser lenses and it looks like it will fit all 3 bike lights (doesn't fit the MTE torch though). So I'll play around with that to see if it works better in one light more then the others.


Could you also check to see if the reflectors are interchangeable? Thanks!


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Can someone please post a link to the adaptor that will let you use your Magicshine battery with one of these 1200 dX lights? Can't seem to find it on Ebay.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ussprinceton2004 said:


> my SKU# 82508 died on me while I was going downhill on the road this early morning. Good thing it wasn't pitch black and I could just make out the painted middle yellow and right white lines. I stopped at a lamp post to see what was wrong. I thought the cable from the light to the battery came loose. But, that wasn't the case. I tried clicking it on and through the 3 modes, still no light. I am really disappointed at this product since I just got it a couple days ago and have used it maybe 15 minutes max. *However, I didn't bother charging the battery straight from the seller because the light worked and it was super bright.....*


When Li-ion batteries are shipped there is always a small charge on the battery. Since you ran the light before giving it a full charge the battery simply ran out of juice. Let it sit on the charger. It will likely take about 6-8hrs to charge. Once the charger light turns from red to green it will be done. Once you remove the battery from the charger there might be some self-balancing done by the PCB inside the battery. After the battery has sat for a while ( a day or so ) you might try hooking up the charger again. If the red light comes on then the charger will top off the battery which shouldn't take more than a couple minutes ( unless you used the light again of course ). If the light is green no top off was needed ( which is always a good sign of well match cells ).


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

got my 1200 lumen cree light from DX today after a long shipping period. Light seems solid, battery came half charged. 

First thing I noticed was the definite beam everyone has been talking about.. I don't think this would be useful for riding. Lucky for me, I have not one, but two dead magic shines. So I took the lens and reflector out and replaced those in the new light (I tried to replace the metal spiked crown thingy as well, but it wouldn't lock down, so I just used the original). Light seems a little dimmer, but definitely more spread out. 

So yes, replacement lens for magic shine will work in this lamp. 

Second thing I notice is the medium mode is really weak. Really, really weak. Might work for really easy well lit slow climbing, but everything else might suck. Strobe is just annoying and yes, you can't shut it off by just holding the button like you could with a magic shine, you MUST cycle through the three modes to find off. 

I will probably be ordering another one or two in the next few months and a few of those previously linked lenses as well to mount on the bars. $45 is a bargin for this light.


----------



## NightBiker (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for that info. I'm going to pick up one or two these as well.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

MrBaker said:


> So I took the lens and reflector out and replaced those in the new light Light seems a little dimmer, but definitely more spread out.


Not sure why it would be dimmer. You just replaced one clear lens for another clear lens, and a smooth reflector for an OP one, correct?


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

MrBaker said:


> Second thing I notice is the medium mode is really weak. Really, really weak.


I have two of these on order and was worried about this. I'm assuming there is a resister on the drive board that sets the current drive. Any experienced EE types able to comment on this? I'll post up pics of the drive board when mine arrive.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok, so I switched the reflectors in my lights. I took the orange peel one from my Magicshine MJ-808 and put it in my sku 82510. I didn't swap the lenses.

A nice improvement on the hot spot. I got a noticeable spread. Now, don't get too excited, it didn't turn it into a flood machine. The spot is now about similar to the original Magicshine. And as most of you know/agree, THAT is still kinda spottish (yeah I made up a word).

I still haven't had a chance to get sku 82510 out on the trail, so this is all based on shining it on the wall.

Btw, I tried the diffuser lens from ebay in sku 82510 (with the stock smooth reflector) and I don't think that's gonna work, lol! I really need to get a pic of this to describe it, but you end up with a beam shaped like a hotdog!! Holding the light about 8' from the wall, the beam is about 4' wide and barely 1' high! Weird. I can't see it being useful that way.

P.S. Anyone know where I can buy a Magicshine orange peel (OP) reflector??


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I turned down one of MTB Robs Euro spot reflectors to fit inside my T6 Water Resistant XML-T6 3-Mode 1200-Lumen White LED Bike Light with Battery Pack Set - Free Shipping - DealExtreme reflector. After turning the reflector on the lathe and hand filing it to fit even with the outer lip of the 82510 reflector, I flame polished the sides of the Euro spot reflector where the lathe cut lines were. That made it glass clear again.

I did the same process with one of my Magicshines. Keeping the stock reflector is critical to maximizing light output, but the spot lense inside it spreads out the beam perfectly and evenly.

The result in the 82510 is that it has a nice spot that is about 5 times larger than it is out of the box, and it is significantly brighter than the stock Magicshine and the Magicshine with the Euro Spot. The 82510 LED is not as bright white as the P7 as well.


----------



## apacherider (Mar 18, 2004)

An old teammate of mine bought one and posted some shots of the 82510 in this thread, mini-review, I trust his opinion since he rides so damn much:

The $44.30 Magicshine light, review | DORBA


----------



## goldrush (Dec 30, 2003)

I ordered my sku 82509 September 1st and it arrived today. Took it outside and compared it to my P7 flashlight and it was brighter. The spill seemed okay to me but I will need to get it out on the trail to see if it's going to be enough.

The only negative I see is having to cut the head band off to velcro it to my helmet.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MrBaker said:


> got my 1200 lumen cree light from DX today after a long shipping period. Light seems solid, battery came half charged.
> 
> *First thing I noticed was the definite beam everyone has been talking about.. I don't think this would be useful for riding. Lucky for me, I have not one, but two dead magic shines. So I took the lens and reflector out and replaced those in the new light (I tried to replace the metal spiked crown thingy as well, but it wouldn't lock down, so I just used the original). Light seems a little dimmer, but definitely more spread out.
> *
> ...


If you didn't want the defined spot beam of the D/X version you should of bought the MS808E version sold by *Geoman.* Geoman's version uses a different reflector which gives a slightly wider spot and over all brighter beam pattern. The Geoman version also has a better mode selection as it is H-M-L. The medium is only slightly less output than high and the low is very useful as well. ( No flash mode with the GM version, a very big plus ). You can also buy the light head separate if you wish. The down side is that you might have to wait if you want one unless they have a new supply in.

On the other hand the D/X version has a tighter spot so perhaps more throw. I own the GM version. Best bang for the buck of any light I own.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> If you didn't want the defined spot beam of the D/X version you should of bought the MS808E version sold by *Geoman.*


But Cat, it's $65 more! I'm sure people can scrounge up an OP reflector from somewhere. Then the only difference is the missing "medium" mode (which isn't a concern for me personally), and isn't worth that much extra $.

Right now I'm _fairly_ happy with my purchase. Once I decide on a way to spread out the hotspot a bit, I'll be _very_ happy with this purchase!

*Edited, I was looking at the upgraded battery version, so difference is $65, not $85*


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

I ordered sku 50947, same light with a P7. The T6 didn't show up in my search for some reason and I tried repeatedly to get them to change to the T6. Despite my order not being shipped they continually denied my request. So...

The P7 is noticeably dimmer than my MJ808E and has a colder white with a noticeable black spot center. even after 2 rides I can't wait to get a XML drop in. The overall build quality is ok but you can really tell where they save money. The cables and battery pack are cheap and the connectors are *not* water proof at all. The lighthead itself is machined well, but not better than MS. Coupled with the useless strobe and the need to cycle through all settings to get to 'off', in retrospect I would have spent the extra 30 bucks and gotten another mj808e. The only things I like better than the MS is the click button has a more positive engagement, the battery status LEDs are dimmer and the suppled cabling is long enough for helmet mounting without an extension.

I'm wondering if it's even worth swapping the wiring out for the MS connectors.

Xml emitter in the mail and I will try to put the P7 in a PT Eos I have floating around.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

ran the SKU# 82508 for about 1 hour and 15 minutes non-stop and it performed flawlessly. I set it on medium power because that was enough for my commute home from work on road. I'm not going to recharge the battery just yet, I'll wait for another 2 long runs of the same time as tonight. I have a Cateye HL-EL530 as a backup headlight, just in case. If this MS clone lasts for more than a year, I'll more than likely buy another one. Unless, China comes out with a better light than those with an XM-L led.


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

Well the honeymoon is over. My light turned off halfway through my ride tonight and will not turn on. The battery indicator is at green, but no settings will turn on at all. Looks like an email to DX warranty center. 1.5 rides is not exactly a long life.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

paetersen said:


> Well the honeymoon is over. My light turned off halfway through my ride tonight and will not turn on. The battery indicator is at green, but no settings will turn on at all. Looks like an email to DX warranty center. 1.5 rides is not exactly a long life.


Before you do that first make sure the connectors are dry....Then, put the battery back on the charger and let it sit at least half an hour. You might have accidentally shorted the battery somehow...( stranger things have happened )....If that happened the battery's PCB protection will have shut the battery down ( yes, even though it has a full charge ). Putting it on the charger will re-set the PCB *"IF"* that was the problem. If that doesn't fix it, on to D/X.


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> Before you do that first make sure the connectors are dry....Then, put the battery back on the charger and let it sit at least half an hour. You might have accidentally shorted the battery somehow...( stranger things have happened )....If that happened the battery's PCB protection will have shut the battery down ( yes, even though it has a full charge ). Putting it on the charger will re-set the PCB *"IF"* that was the problem. If that doesn't fix it, on to D/X.


Connectors were dry and the light never got hot, it was barely warmer than ambient on the ride. I thought that since the battery indicator was still being illuminated that would indicate
that the light was getting power. The light on the charger never changed from red to green with this kit, I let it charge initially overnight and then pulled it. The battery indicator on the lighthead has only ever displayed green.

Battery's on the charger right now. We'll see what happens...


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

*just got a 82510, a little too spotty*



isleblue65 said:


> I turned down one of MTB Robs Euro spot reflectors to fit inside my T6 Water Resistant XML-T6 3-Mode 1200-Lumen White LED Bike Light with Battery Pack Set - Free Shipping - DealExtreme reflector. After turning the reflector on the lathe and hand filing it to fit even with the outer lip of the 82510 reflector, I flame polished the sides of the Euro spot reflector where the lathe cut lines were. That made it glass clear again.
> 
> I did the same process with one of my Magicshines. Keeping the stock reflector is critical to maximizing light output, but the spot lense inside it spreads out the beam perfectly and evenly.
> 
> The result in the 82510 is that it has a nice spot that is about 5 times larger than it is out of the box, and it is significantly brighter than the stock Magicshine and the Magicshine with the Euro Spot. The 82510 LED is not as bright white as the P7 as well.


isleB a couple of questions; How much material did you have to remove, I'm guessing i can't just sand off the reflector material and have it fit. And if you are in the USA how long did it take to get your lense from MtbRob? tia


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I removed probably 25 to 30% of the total material, mostly on a lathe, and finished by hand using a file with the lense still spinning on the lathe, and sandpaper on the bench. It would take hours by hand alone, and you would not remove material evenly.

I'll snap a few photos and post them.

My lenses came within 4 days from MtbRob. I'm on the West Coast.


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

Based on all of the comments about how much of a hot spot the T6 light has, I'm thinking of using it on my helmet and keeping my P7 flashlight on my bars. I'm worried thought that the T6 will wash out the P7 on the bars. Thoughts?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Rock Climber said:


> Based on all of the comments about how much of a hot spot the T6 light has, I'm thinking of using it on my helmet and keeping my P7 flashlight on my bars. I'm worried thought that the T6 will wash out the P7 on the bars. Thoughts?


No, it's not THAT much brighter that it would wash out the P7.


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

Cat-man-do said:


> If you didn't want the defined spot beam of the D/X version you should of bought the MS808E version sold by *Geoman.* Geoman's version uses a different reflector which gives a slightly wider spot and over all brighter beam pattern. The Geoman version also has a better mode selection as it is H-M-L. The medium is only slightly less output than high and the low is very useful as well. ( No flash mode with the GM version, a very big plus ). You can also buy the light head separate if you wish. The down side is that you might have to wait if you want one unless they have a new supply in.
> 
> On the other hand the D/X version has a tighter spot so perhaps more throw. I own the GM version. Best bang for the buck of any light I own.


Honestly, I would have ordered another geoman product if I would have had the money at the time. I am a poor old college student. Also, I want to point out that I did mention I have to dead magic shines. One of them was sent gratis by Geoman to replace the dead one I had pulled out of storage a little while ago (which went into storage when my battery was recalled) and ended up being DOA or close to it. Honestly, my thought was that if these lights are gonna last only 3-6 months, why spend more? I'm honestly just keeping it around until I find the time to research and build my own light system. Or purchase something very high end.

That being said, I will likely be ordering one from Geoman as a primary sometime in the near future and using this one as a secondary.


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

Rock Climber said:


> Based on all of the comments about how much of a hot spot the T6 light has, I'm thinking of using it on my helmet and keeping my P7 flashlight on my bars. I'm worried thought that the T6 will wash out the P7 on the bars. Thoughts?


You want the helmet mount to essentially wash out the bar light, but not overpower it. The bar light is there for general illumination and contrast. The spot on the helmet is for picking your line. With 2 lights as bright as those the spot won't cancel out the light of the bar light but it will be noticeably brighter.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

As I said earlier, even as a helmet mounted light the T6 DX light's spot is almost too small and concentrated to be effective at under 10 to 12 mph, where you would be focusing the beam closer than15 yards from you. It is beautiful while going 20mph or more, where the spot can be focused far enough away to spread out to a useful diameter, and you don't outrun this light at 30mph like you do with the P7 in a Magicshine. 

Considering I spend 80% of my rides climbing at under 10mph and the last 20% descending, the T6 spot beam is not very functional for most of the riding I do. That's why I installed a modified Euro spot reflector inside the stock reflector, which gives it a bit more of a flood pattern, but 200 to 300 lumens brighter than my Magicshine with the same Euro spot inside its reflector.


----------



## gfourlias (Aug 24, 2009)

*T6 light*



znomit said:


> Haha
> Same thing now 1600lm on ebay. :roll eyes: :nono:


There are two interesting points on this add:
1. 1600 lumens
2. 6400mA battrey pack

Also, the price difference from DX is 8$!

Any comments on that?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

gfourlias said:


> There are two interesting points on this add:
> 1. 1600 lumens
> 2. 6400mA battrey pack
> 
> ...


I have a comment on that, don't believe anything in an ebay ad for lights!


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

isleblue65 said:


> As I said earlier, even as a helmet mounted light the T6 DX light's spot is almost too small and concentrated to be effective at under 10 to 12 mph, where you would be focusing the beam closer than15 yards from you. It is beautiful while going 20mph or more, where the spot can be focused far enough away to spread out to a useful diameter, and you don't outrun this light at 30mph like you do with the P7 in a Magicshine.
> 
> Considering I spend 80% of my rides climbing at under 10mph and the last 20% descending, the T6 spot beam is not very functional for most of the riding I do. That's why I installed a modified Euro spot reflector inside the stock reflector, which gives it a bit more of a flood pattern, but 200 to 300 lumens brighter than my Magicshine with the same Euro spot inside its reflector.


Thanks for the input! Do you think one of the ebay wide angle lenses would help, or would that spread it out too wide, without out increasing it vertically?

Any chance you want to start selling your modded lenses for the T6 :thumbsup:

On a side note I found a thread with some interesting before and after beamshots.

http://forums.mtbr.com/8353102-post16.html


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Rock Climber said:


> Do you think one of the ebay wide angle lenses would help, or would that spread it out too wide, without out increasing it vertically?


In my opinion, that ebay lens is useless for the XML-T6. I use one of those lenses with a P-7 light and it works great for that. But in the XML-T6 version (specifically, I have the 82510, it makes an odd, useless beam. I really need to get a photo of it because it's hard to explain.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I just posted my review for the 82510 on DealExtreme (same username as here). It's definitely got some pros AND cons.


----------



## DannyOnFlemingIsland (Oct 6, 2011)

*Email from DealExtreme*

My son ordered a light for me from DX, I guess he used a credit card, today he received the following from them:

1. A photo/copy/screenshot of your credit card bill (Any previous purchase invoice will suffice). It would be better if we can clearly see both the first 6 digits and last 4 digits of your card number and the cardholder name on the bill.

2. A photo/copy/screenshot of both sides of your credit card. For the safety of your account and card number, (please cover or black-out the CVV2/CVC2/CSC2 code) just show us the first 6 digits and last 4 digits of your card number.

3. A photo/copy/screenshot of the cardholder's ID card/ Passport/Driver license.



Anyone else ever had this experience?


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

DannyOnFlemingIsland said:


> My son ordered a light for me from DX, I guess he used a credit card, today he received the following from them:
> 
> 1. A photo/copy/screenshot of your credit card bill (Any previous purchase invoice will suffice). It would be better if we can clearly see both the first 6 digits and last 4 digits of your card number and the cardholder name on the bill.
> 
> ...


No, but i used paypal. I had to do all that for CRC so I think its SOP for oversea retailers. I could have used Paypal for crc and avoided all that but paypal/ebay just did all their fee hikes and I vowed they would not get any more money.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

never send copies of your cards or ID to anyone. I have never had that from DX but I do use paypal, I have bought heaps of stuff from CRC and never been asked for that. Jensons tried that one on me about 4 years ago, they had no answer to the fact that if I had stolen or found a wallet with the cards in it, this would not proof anything and that my CC company expressly advices against this sort of action. I thanked them for their time and took my business to Universal cycles who happily price matched.


----------



## gfourlias (Aug 24, 2009)

you should not give any information like this.
This is suspicious and you should report it to DX. I do not know if they will do anything but it is good to go public.
Best is to use Paypal or other sort of security and it is even better to use a prepaid card. With the prepaid card you only loose the money you have inside!

Be carefull and do not let they young to use credit cards without supervision.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Ratt said:


> No, but i used paypal. I had to do all that for CRC so I think its SOP for oversea retailers. I could have used Paypal for crc and avoided all that but paypal/ebay just did all their fee hikes and I vowed they would not get any more money.


Yes, this is DX's new SOP for dealing with overseas orders. I sent them a picture of my CC with the requested items blacked out. They already have my CC info, so sending them a picture of my card with half the numbers blacked out isn't giving them anything extra. With that said, there's no way I'd be sending them photos of my ID/passport. Also, in past times when I've called my card company, they've had me detail my recent activity as a means of verifying my identity. For that reason, I wouldn't send them a copy of my statement either.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Your telling me there isn't anyplace these can be had that won't take a month to ship? 

That's kind of a bummer...I'll have snow by that time...


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

*Adapter*



isleblue65 said:


> Can someone please post a link to the adaptor that will let you use your Magicshine battery with one of these 1200 dX lights? Can't seem to find it on Ebay.


Is it this You are looking for?
5.5 X 2.1 mm Jack to 5.5 X 2.5 mm Plug Adapter, In US | eBay

Please Note:
I have not used it my self, I have only saved the link.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

HakanC said:


> Is it this You are looking for?
> 5.5 X 2.1 mm Jack to 5.5 X 2.5 mm Plug Adapter, In US | eBay
> 
> Please Note:
> I have not used it my self, I have only saved the link.


I don't know because they do not specify the pin diameter inside the plug. That is the main diffference between the MS and the DX plugs. The MS pin is fatter, so even though the outside diameter of the male would fit into the female, the DX male has a smaller hole that will not fit over the MS female's pin.

Strangely enough though, the MS charger does work to charge the DX batteries.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Your telling me there isn't anyplace these can be had that won't take a month to ship?
> 
> That's kind of a bummer...I'll have snow by that time...


E-bay or other vendors. You'll have it sooner but it will cost more. The trade off is that you get a better chance that if something is wrong you can get service or refund much easier.


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

isleblue65 said:


> I don't know because they do not specify the pin diameter inside the plug.


Don't they?
I think they do, because they specify
_5.5 X 2.1 mm Jack to 5.5 X 2.5 mm_
The outer dia is 5.5mm and the pin inside the plug changes from 2.1 to 2.5.
At least thats what I read into that line.
How do You read it?


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

HakanC said:


> Don't they?
> I think they do, because they specify
> _5.5 X 2.1 mm Jack to 5.5 X 2.5 mm_
> The outer dia is 5.5mm and the pin inside the plug changes from 2.1 to 2.5.
> ...


Yeah, you are right. I don't know what I was thinking.

However, I think that the female end of that plug would accept the Magicshine light head plug, but not the DX light head plug and the male end would only plug into the MS battery. The DX pin diameter is smaller. I'll measure both sides to confirm.


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

18mm*12mm Aluminum Textured/OP Reflector for Cree LED Emitters (4-Pack) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Would these work for the light? I don't have any sort of measuring utensils at the moment, or I'd measure the one from my lights.

Note: T6 XML light's reflector is the same size as the magic shines.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MrBaker said:


> 18mm*12mm Aluminum Textured/OP Reflector for Cree LED Emitters (4-Pack) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
> 
> Would these work for the light? I don't have any sort of measuring utensils at the moment, or I'd measure the one from my lights.
> 
> Note: T6 XML light's reflector is the same size as the magic shines.


MrBaker, those reflectors you linked to look like the reflectors used on drop-in torches. As such they are too small.

While the D/X T6 XML reflector might be the same diameter as the MS's, the one's used on these D/X models look like they are longer. This is the reason they have a more tighter hot spot.. If you want a more wider beam you might try one of those dispersion lenses sold on e-bay. Not sure how well it would work but they are not too expensive.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> E-bay or other vendors. You'll have it sooner but it will cost more. The trade off is that you get a better chance that if something is wrong you can get service or refund much easier.


via ebay, you mean?

I found some on ebay for $48 with free shipping...which is only a few bucks more than the DX price.

Downside? Still from Hong Kong.

I can't seem to find anything stateside that are under $70.


----------



## dawgman25 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ratt said:


> isleB a couple of questions; How much material did you have to remove, I'm guessing i can't just sand off the reflector material and have it fit. And if you are in the USA how long did it take to get your lense from MtbRob? tia


I just spoke with MtbRob. He can make a reflector if he has the dimensions. I just ordered this light and want to set it up with the proper OP type reflector and lens. If anyone can give these dimensions, we all might have some simple fixes that turn these lights into great performers. Thanks.


----------



## dawgman25 (Nov 14, 2010)

Need the front glass and o-ring measurements too. Thanks!


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry if this has already been posted up here, but has anyone tried one of these to diffuse the light a little bit on these DX spots?

MagicShine Wide Angle Lens 4 MJ808 MJ808E | eBay


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

Lev said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted up here, but has anyone tried one of these to diffuse the light a little bit on these DX spots?
> 
> MagicShine Wide Angle Lens 4 MJ808 MJ808E | eBay


I didn't like the banana shape it had with a MS p7 and its like shooting light through a prism when used in a 82510. Both this lense and mtb rob's cut down the lumens a bit. I've given up on these and looking for a reflector solution.


----------



## watti (Oct 14, 2005)

I have the widelens in 82508 and it is fine, placing the green o-ring between the lens and the lamp body gives a little higher and softer beam.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Ratt said:


> I've given up on these and looking for a reflector solution.


My XML-T6 should be here next week along with my Regina reflectors.
Inspired by this: Magicshine XML/Regina swap


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

car_nut said:


> My XML-T6 should be here next week along with my Regina reflectors.
> Inspired by this: Magicshine XML/Regina swap


Nice. Thanks for the link. I'm just looking for a quick and dirty way to make the 82510 more useable for mtb. Sounds like it's way too spotty as is. I already ordered a MS cuz I need a light stat. This second light I can take the time to research a little more and get something effective.


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

dawgman25 said:


> I just spoke with MtbRob. He can make a reflector if he has the dimensions. I just ordered this light and want to set it up with the proper OP type reflector and lens. If anyone can give these dimensions, we all might have some simple fixes that turn these lights into great performers. Thanks.


Too funny, I just emailed him also. I guess that shows him there's a market for it.


----------



## dawgman25 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hoping someone can help us out with some measurements so we can dial this light in.


----------



## dizzy_g (Jul 20, 2011)

Did some measurements on the lens from the unit I bought, see the attached picture. Not sure of the radius inside the lens as i don't have any method of measuring it. 

Also I was applying more heat-sink compound under the LED and I touched the inside of the lens with some compound/oil/grease still on my hands, the whole lens coating turned yellow. 

I tried all sorts of cleaners at work to remove the discolouration but it appears to be the lacquer/coating has changed colour throughout. I have removed the coating with some scotch brite (very tricky to remove) and am working on polishing the bare aluminium. Is there any thing i can re-coat it with or is it FUBAR? 
I got some lenses from Rob and I'm working on fitting these as an alternative, anyone got pics of where they fitted one of robs lenses inside the original?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

dizzy-g, the "lens" is the clear glass/plastic thing on the front of the light, you're talking about the *reflector* 

I was reading your post in my e-mail (no pics) and the whole time I thought you were talking about the actual "lens", and then you said you tried to "polish the bare aluminum", and I was like huh?


----------



## dizzy_g (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, sorry I meant the reflector. Any ideas on recoating it?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

dizzy_g said:


> Yeah, sorry I meant the reflector. Any ideas on recoating it?


Hmm, there is spray paint that simulates chrome (very shiny, mirror like). Never used it, but might work.

With that said, I know you have the same light as me (sku#82510), and I really didn't like the tight spot light it creates, so I put an OP (orange peel) reflector in it from my Magischine and it makes a much more usable beam.
So since your stock reflector is messed up, maybe see if you can find an OP reflector to replace it with.


----------



## dawgman25 (Nov 14, 2010)

Is there a way to get an OP replacement reflector from MS or any other place to improve the 82510?


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Received my 82510 today. As everyone else mentioned, the beam pattern is laser pointer tight. Useless for me. The "low" setting would be good for fixing a mechanical problem but not really for riding.

So, I had ordered a Regina reflector and LXP-RS lens from Digi-key. I ground down and drilled out the Regina as necessary but wasn't overly happy with the resulting beam. It was definitely better than stock, but still a little too focused for my needs. I mounted up the LXP and was quite happy with it. Still focused enough for some decent throw but not so much that it will shut your eyes down if staring at the ground up close. 

I made up a temporary mount as follows. If I decide I like it enough I'll turn up an adapter over the winter.
1. I wanted to keep the stock reflector present since this is what retains the LED. I drilled out the LED through hole in the reflector so that the base of the optic would clear.
2. I cut the top 1/3rd off of the LXP mounting base and assembled it to the optic.
3. Assembled the reflector and then positioned the LXP over the LED. If the LXP mounting base is cut to the right length, it should be almost touching the reflector on the sides.
4. Glued the LXP mounting base to the reflector using hot glue. 

It's not pretty, but I wanted to ride with it tomorrow morning  Like I said, I'll turn up a proper adapter over the winter if I'm happy with it(and it still works).


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

car_nut, can you provide some links to the items you're referring to? And maybe some pics of what you did?


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Dude, why does this have to be so complicated? Can't I just get a $45 light that's worth triple/quadruple that without having to do extensive modification?


----------



## sgcyclist (Oct 21, 2011)

Doing "preventative maintenance" on my new cheapo 82510 DX lights, but have a couple of questions hope someone can help me with...

I'm replacing the cables with MagicShine ones so that all my lights have the same connectors - got a couple of sku 32751s (Magicshine extension cables), chop them in half, solder the half with the male end to the light head, and the female end to the battery pack - while doing this I noticed the supplied cables weren't real good - especially the one in the battery pack.

Anyway, my questions.

Is driving two of these light heads off one of the 4 x 18670 battery pack a good idea? Is it too much drain on the pack? Reduced run time won't be a big problem for me.

Is it worth replacing the very thin wires between the driver board and the XML star with something more beefy?

Is it worth bolting the XML star to the heatsink or will the way they are supplied using pressure fit with the nylon ring suffice? I am in a hot place and don't want them to melt so need good heat sinking.

Hopefully there will be better reflectors and lenses available for them by the time I use them off road, at the moment I just use them to blind motorists on my daily commute.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

fightnut said:


> car_nut, can you provide some links to the items you're referring to? And maybe some pics of what you did?


Sorry. I intend to write it up with pics this weekend.

The Regina is a reflector that is well liked in the DIY-Led forum. It is the one used in this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/effective-absolutely-ugly-very-my-magicshine-xml-regina-swap-693239.html

Bought here: REFLECTOR FOR CREE XP-E,C,G - C11347_REGINA

The Ledil LXP-RS is another favorite around the DIY-Led forum. It has almost as much throw as the Regina but a much smoother spread of light. You can search the DIY forum for beam shots.
Bought here: LENS LXP REAL SPOT 6DEG - FA10661_LXP-RS

Hope that helps. I'll try to get beam shots and assembly pics this weekend.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

I've use both Regina reflectors and LXP-RS optics on XM-Ls and they both work well. I think the Regina on its own has too sharp a transition between spot and spill, but it has great throw. The LXP-RS I haven't used on its own yet (I'm making a single XM-L light for a friend with one though) but it has a really nice smooth but focused beam - works really nicely with the Regina in my helmet light.

Another round option is the CXP-RS, plus the Laura-RS (queen of throw for XM-L optics) can be trimmed down to be round. Check out the beam shot thread on the DIY forum, there are lots of pics on there, including all of the above optics/ reflectors.


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

Just a quick update on my situation:

Shipped back the defective light, to a california address last week. The refund for purchase price + return shipping is in my paypal account. I must say I was expecting a longer/more drawn out process. If only their initial shipping was as quick...


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Beam shots below. Camera settings:

WB: 5200k
ISO: 100
f: 4.0
T: 4 sec
Focal length: 21mm

Order of shots:
1. Control
2. Stock 82510 XML
3. 82510 XML with Ledil LXP-RS optic
4. Magicshine MJ-872

The pictures really don't illustrate how focused the stock beam is on this thing. At 15 ft, there is a primary hot spot of about 18" in diameter with a secondary halo around that at about 30" in diameter. As a helmet light, glancing at the ground up close will produce enough glare to close your iris down and make the negligible side spill invisible.

With the modified optic, however, it was just about perfect for what I was looking for. I'm running the MJ-872 on the bars with this XML on my helmet. It gives me a little more throw for faster stretches and allows me to look around corners in the tight stuff. I'm happy with it overall but I wouldn't recommend this light to anyone that isn't interested in some tinkering. 

As to how I modded mine, I don't think its worth me putting up photos of what I did. I fitted the optic using what I had on hand with the constraint of getting it finished in less than 20 minutes so I could get to sleep. I think the proper way to go about this would be to epoxy the star to the heat sink and then just mount the LXP-RS with the holder as intended. I'm working on sourcing some epoxy and will put up photos of that.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

car_nut, thanks for the links and photos. I ordered the Regina reflector and the LXP optic you linked to just to play around with.
I need to buy a Dremel before I can do play with the Regina, but the LXP has a sticky base on it, so I was able to just stick it right over the led on my sku#82510 light and leave off the reflector, and although it made a nice difference, I think the orange peel textured Magicshine reflector actually spreads it out even more.

This is only on the wall, I haven't compared the two on the trail yet.

I don't think the sticky base of the LXP optic would hold on the trail, so I would need to glue it down permanently, which I don't want to do.

I think I'm gonna stick with using an OP Magicshine reflector. But the LXP optic is a nice option for anyone who can't get their hands on one of the OP MS reflectors.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you clearance out the mounting base? I had to open up the through hole and remove the adhesive around the wires for it to sit correctly. Otherwise, it'll sit too high on the LED and not give the correct beam pattern.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Nope, it fit right over the led, seems like it's sitting flush (the adhesive is holding it on, and it's not rocking side to side) and the beam is good.



car_nut said:


> Did you clearance out the mounting base? I had to open up the through hole and remove the adhesive around the wires for it to sit correctly. Otherwise, it'll sit too high on the LED and not give the correct beam pattern.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 12, 2008)

Questions to the experts...

My plan is to order 2 82510 lights from DX, 1 for the helmet and 1 bar mounted.

1. I want more spot on the helmet light and more flood on the bar light, so what lens/diffusers, etc. do I need for each light? 

2. Will I need to buy "extension cords" for either light? 

3. Can I run them both from the same battery pack, and if so, what is the advantage; just the weight
difference of the extra pack and simplicity?

Thanks in advance for everyone's time and effort with my questions!


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

lowes48 said:


> Questions to the experts...
> 
> My plan is to order 2 82510 lights from DX, 1 for the helmet and 1 bar mounted.
> 
> ...


1. In this thread should be a link to an ebay diffuser lens. I'd go for that on the bars. For your helmet, there isn't really an easy solution with good results. Your options are:
- Scotch tape
- Selectively frosting the lens
- Swapping in other reflectors/lens
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/magicshine-flood-lens-new-optics-676186.html
Read Rakuman's posts in this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/magicshine-xm-l-700402-3.html

2. I don't think so, but it depends on where you want to mount your batteries. The cords are considerably longer than the Magicshine's. I have more than enough to go from my helmet down to a belt loop.

3. I believe you're OK from an electrical point of view, though you'll be more than having your run time and working the batteries harder.

I personally don't consider it worth the trouble. You're going to have a cord running from some part of you to your bike. You'll want it tight enough to not get snagged on trees or sucked into your tires, out of your field of vision and slack enough to allow standing. You'll also have to worry about where the connector is and what's going to happen during crashes or simply getting off the bike move a branch etc. You also give up the use of two completely separate lights which I place a high value on. I don't want to go unexpectedly dark at any point on a ride.

The batteries don't weigh much and are easy to mount. I run my helmet light cord inside my shirt so it isn't getting caught on branches. I use the velcro loops to attach it to my shorts or just toss it in my jacket pocket if I'm wearing one. I mount the bar light to one side of the bars and the battery to the other with the cord wrapped around bars/stem. I'm sure there are better ways, but I've been happy with this setup.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

car_nut said:


> 1. In this thread should be a link to an ebay diffuser lens. I'd go for that on the bars.


That diffuser lens works great on a P-7, but not on an XML. When you put that lens in an XML, you get a really weird beam that isn't even usable for riding. 
I'll try to get pics tomorrow. When aimed at a wall about 8' away, the center hotspot was only about 6" high and almost 3' wide, and the spill was greatly reduced. And what spill there was had a weird pattern to it, like stripes, from the ridges in the lens.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks. I wasn't aware of that. Do you know of any other solutions for achieving a decent flood pattern out of this thing?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

car_nut said:


> Thanks. I wasn't aware of that. Do you know of any other solutions for achieving a decent flood pattern out of this thing?


An orange peel (OP) textured reflector out of a Magicshine. It's not an _exact_ fit, but it's close enough that it works very well. It has a lip around the top that keeps it from seating all the way in like the stock smooth reflector does. If someone wanted to, they could probably just grind that lip off, but I really don't think it necessary because it works great as is.

The problem is getting your hands on these reflectors. I don't know any supplier that sells these (which is kinda surprising, I would think DX would, or maybe even Geoman).


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm going to order one of these and try a few of rakuman's lens modifications http://forums.mtbr.com/8256010-post104.html

I'm going to buy the lenses from here Round Hardend Minera Glass - Watch Glass | Esslinger Replacement Watch Crystals

Does anybody know what diameter I need?

I got the lens idea from here http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/magicshine-lens-714279.html


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Rock Climber said:


> I'm going to order one of these and try a few of rakuman's lens modifications http://forums.mtbr.com/8256010-post104.html
> Does anybody know what diameter I need?[/url]


Rock

Try here: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/magicshine-lens-714279.html

Tim


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

Wombat said:


> Rock
> 
> Try here: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/magicshine-lens-714279.html
> 
> Tim


Thanks for that! that's actually where I got the idea from. He has two sizes listed though and I wasn't sure if these new lights have the same size lens as the magic shine.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Rockclimber, the diameter is the same, however the thickness is different.

MS900 thickness - 1.11mm

Sku#82510 thickness - 2.06mm

(I knew that new digital caliper was worth buying, lol!)


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

The popular auction site has the XML with orange peel reflector.I ordered one along with the diffuser lens. You guys are making me want to order another light to use as spot. 2 lights on the handlebar. One wide one spot. It's for city riding and some MUP. I also have ordered the magic shine tail light so I can share the battery pack. 

If I have 2 front bar lights and a tail light, can I run them all on 1 battery pack and use the other as backup or is there a better idea. From what I read I might have plug fitting problems so I will be busting out my soldering gun and splice them up somehow. Any suggestions on the wiring?

And any suggestions on a permanent way of mounting these lights?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

fightnut said:


> In my opinion, that ebay lens is useless for the XML-T6. I use one of those lenses with a P-7 light and it works great for that. But in the XML-T6 version (specifically, I have the 82510, it makes an odd, useless beam. I really need to get a photo of it because it's hard to explain.


Finally got around to snapping a photo of the beam you get when you place one of the wide angle flood lenses from ebay into sku#82510.
Crappy pic but gives you an idea of what I was talking about. I think I would take back the word "useless" because I hadn't actually tried it outside, only on the wall. It actually works pretty well on the trail. Wall is about 10' away.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is sku#82510 with stock smooth reflector....

*Can't seem to get this pic to load. I'll try to resize and attempt later... sorry.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

And sku#82510 with an OP Magicshine reflector....


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Where did you find the reflector? The the MJ-808 reflector doesn't fit... It needs a spacer in the backside of the led star to push the led forward.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

It would be great if you posted a pic of the sku#82510 with the OEM reflector, to compare with the OP modified version you have.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Batas said:


> Where did you find the reflector? The the MJ-808 reflector doesn't fit... It needs a spacer in the backside of the led star to push the led forward.


It's a regular MJ-808 reflector, there's a little gap at the bottom, but it doesn't effect anything, so it's not an issue.

I should add that all this talk about swapping reflectors and trying to get a better beam is for those that have already bought one of the XM-L T6 lights that came with a smooth reflector (such as sku# 82510).

If you haven't bought one yet, I wouldn't, because there is already another light on the market (ebay, see the thread titled "$60 xml bike light too good to be true?"), that has an OP reflector AND has the better battery and better battery bag.
Those 3 upgrades are well worth the extra $14-15.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

I already have the sku#82510, a MJ-808 and a MJ-872. I tryed to swap the relector between the xml-t6 and the mj808, but i didn't like the beam patern. It wasn't as smooth as yours.


----------



## gte534j (Jul 31, 2008)

So I am thinking about getting this DX light and using it for road commuting as well as infrequent mtbing. I was thinking originally of just using 2 light and motion urban 500 lights (1 head/1 bar) since they are small and easy to use and dont have an external battery pack. However, i was reading this post and thought of using the urban 500 light for the head and this DX light for the bar. I saw that people think the beam pattern is too narrow, but would that be good enough for bike commuting? Id rather not mess with the lenses/etc. Also, would it be a bad idea to use the DX light for the bars and the urban light for the helmet or would the DX light be too bright? I really like having a helmet light so i can shine it at intersections. I just dont want a cord dangling from my head to a battery in the jersey, its really annoying to me.
Thanks,


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

gte534j said:


> I saw that people think the beam pattern is too narrow, but would that be good enough for bike commuting?


I'd look for one with an Orange Peel reflector, especially for a bar mount light. Check out the thread titled something like "$60 XML, too good to be true?". The lights mentioned in that thread have an OP reflector.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

These types of lights (LED in an open reflector) are great for mountain biking, but are completely blinding to oncoming traffic. Even on low this DX light has enough dazzle to blind someone. I tried foolishly to make the 1 mile trip to the trail head with just my bar light on low and had cars actually stopping because they couldn't see. You really need to buy something meant for the street if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## gte534j (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks for the input. i ordered one of these lenses to help with the beam pattern.

Wide Angle Lens 4 MagicShine, Gemini, Lupine Bike Light | eBay

if its too bright i can just use the head light. I usually cover the bar light with my hand when i pass oncoming bikes/cars so i dont blind them.


----------



## s0180840 (Sep 6, 2011)

I ordered the 82510 a week ago.
I've been seeing this ever since:

21-11-2011 23:38:14 Unlocked Unlock order for complete generating shipments. 
21-11-2011 23:37:45 GeneratingShipment Lock order for generating shipments 

Status: backorder. Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## s0180840 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well i read this topic so i figured i wouldn't be the first.
Time for an angry phone call eastwards?


----------



## Futile (Nov 8, 2011)

I also ordered the 82510 and was happy that it arrived in two weeks but the downside is it's listed as a 900 instead of the 1200 according to the packaging. I played with it in the backyard for awhile till the back glowed red and it seemed really bright but I don't have any way to check the actual lumens so I decided to take it apart to check the board hoping it would show it as a XML. :thumbsup: If you look in between the two + marks and tilt the light so you can look under the white plastic you can barely see XM-L. I assume that means it is the 1200. Even though I was lucky with that I had a mishap. When I pulled the reflector off it must have dragged across the clear stuff directly on the led and damaged it. Now the light has a dark spot in the middle of the beam. :madman: Can that clear gel/plastic/rubber or whatever it is be removed and replaced or am I just screwed?


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Another way to increase the light is with this new battery from Magicshine named MJ-6030

lucespotentesparatubici.blogspot.com


----------



## gte534j (Jul 31, 2008)

Just got the light, its really great. I put the wide spread lense from ebay on and that was a big improvement. Here are some pics and weight:

DealExtreme T6 Water Resistant XML-T6 3-Mode 930-Lumen White LED Bike Light with Battery Pack Set - a set on Flickr

120 gr light w/ new lense
209 gr battery pack w/ velcro/cover
332 gr everything with rubber band (3 gr)


----------



## sm007h (Dec 6, 2011)

Futile said:


> I also ordered the 82510 and was happy that it arrived in two weeks but the downside is it's listed as a 900 instead of the 1200 according to the packaging.


I wouldn't worry about it too much. I doubt there's any difference between the packing claims since it's actual useable output is probably around 600.


----------



## mobetta (Nov 15, 2011)

Does anyone have real runtimes on these DX lights running full time on the highest setting with stock batteries? 

DX site says 

Runtime: 3~4 hours (manufacturer rated) 

Just curious what people are actually seeing in terms of runtimes.

Thanks!


----------



## deleteyourselph (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know if I messed up and bought a crappy one, but I just ordered this light from here:

1600 Lumen CREE XML XM-L T6 LED Bicycle Light HeadLight HeadLamp Battery Charger | eBay

Been doing some reading on lights now that I bought a fatbike and plan on riding at night a lot. Guess I'll have to pony up some more dough for better lights eventually, but this will definitely be an upgrade over my 1 watt Planet Bike LED.


----------



## gte534j (Jul 31, 2008)

i have been using my light recently and have used it for 2 hrs without the indicator turning red. I have not been on a longer ride. the light is super light and nice. 
Im a bit skeptical about the 1600 lumen, but it might be a different light. the box from deal extreme says 900 lumen:

IMAG1393 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Enduramil (Mar 1, 2007)

If one looks on Ebay you will find the identical DX lights for sale. Got one for Christmas courtesy of the wife. All good till tonight after my ride.. went to charge for the second time and....nothing from the charger. No red LED at all. Arggghh. Okay let's go see if can find a replacement charger.. oh wait it's 8.4V 1A and the clsest I can find is 8.4 1.8A. Double Arrggghh.


----------



## goatman (Nov 14, 2004)

*XML Drop in to fit MTE SF 23?*

Where can I order a Cree XM L drop in to fit a MTE SF 23 torch?
Dx does not stock those torches any more.
The driver is faulty so I need to replace it., might as well upgrade the emitter to an XmL?
Any suggestions on Lightmalls,DX or manafont?

Thanks!


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

mobetta said:


> Does anyone have real runtimes on these DX lights running full time on the highest setting with stock batteries?
> 
> DX site says
> 
> ...


mine seems to go about 2-3 hours alternating between low and high before it needs a charge


----------

